# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Флора >  В объективе - природа

## ZYOBRA-70

*Сюда выкладываем интересные, необычные и просто красивые фото растений и животных (приветствуются собственные работы).
*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Лучше всего выкладывать только свои фото. Чужих навалом и так в сети.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

вот такие есть ....

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Marusja

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

В Сочи как-то были
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Богомол просто замечательный!

----------


## Marusja

Силичи..[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Оно конечно красивые фотки Jemal, только свои лучше выкладывать, так интереснее.

----------


## Sanych

По дороге в Украину.
Мост через Днепр из окна автомобиля. Не слабая речка да?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Крымский пейзажик
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

> По дороге в Украину.
> Мост через Днепр из окна автомобиля. Не слабая речка да?
> Крымский пейзажик


Прав был классик когда говорил, что не каждая птица долетит до другого берега. Вот бы снять этот мост со стороны.

----------


## Pasha_49

Там где мы отдыхаем) (Витебские озёра, Юрьевское, Хатеновские разливы, Озеро Святое)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

вот зачем ежа надо было вспышкой ослеплять)))

----------


## HARON

> По дороге в Украину.
> Мост через Днепр из окна автомобиля. Не слабая речка да?
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> Крымский пейзажик
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Тут по ходу не Днепр,а лиман какой-то. Такой ширины Днепр я видел только в районе Кривого Рога и Запорожья!

----------


## RixAlex

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alandr

Красиво однако!!!

----------


## Serj_2k

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

о_О А это что за сорт такой ?

----------


## Serj_2k

а хз, на даче чёсь такое растёт ...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## gleb-1965

Крым-Коктебель-Тихая бухта
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

вот, свежее....

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Фотка не моя, но интересная.

_ добавлено через 26 часов 13 минут_ 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Ездили на Нарочь. Оказывается там очень много улиток. Даже страшно ходить по траве, потому как  хрустят под ногами постоянно.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

А вот это сегодня на Нарочи:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

А другой берег виден? Это лес на горизонте?

----------


## Sanych

Да, виден. Там по горизонту лес.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sasha

Голубь птица мира)


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

:viannen_01:

----------


## Sanych

Я ездил за грибами сегодня 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

над ежикам сначала пролетел ... потом остановился посмотреть, чё он и как ))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

вот ана, зависть соседей по даче. решили срезать и забрать домой, на всякий случай ...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Marusja

краснодарский край две недели назад.....
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

Вот одно из моих увлечений на Encounner "Фотоохота". Даются задание, и фоткай что в голову придет, главное чтоб тема была, задание, красивое фото, ракурс, освещение...
Одни из последних фото:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот какое необычное явление сегодня видел с крыльца собственного дома.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Особое внимание обратите на правый верхний угол - там вырисовывается лицо человека.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

На берегах Невы...

----------


## Sanych

Когда успел уже???

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ой, да у меня ещё в сентябре отпуск был, а до фотки этой только теперь руки дошли...

----------


## Marusja

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Тайский тигр
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alexanderr

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] На нашем озере...

----------


## Sanych

А на нашем это где?

----------


## Alexanderr

> А на нашем это где?


   53 градуса северной широты и 26 градусов восточной долготы:- озеро называется-Жлобинское. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Красное море. Глубина кстати больше 10 метров. Нам бы такую воду в водоёмах)))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Есть, может не на 10 метров, не мерял, но есть, это точно. Озеро Свитязь возле Новогрудка.

----------


## Irina

Красное море из самолёта))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Возле дома.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Блин, белый гусь светится, словно применены современные шейдеры :lol: Что за фотоаппарат интересно

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## .29

Здесь я ловлю рыбу. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## .29

> Красное море из самолёта))
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Зеленое поле из самолета))))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Не море, конечно, зато просмотр не запаролен и таки красиво.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*УлиткО*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mr_Vinni

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mr_Vinni

эх...как-то фоткал....

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mr_Vinni

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Вот как-то так Сам когда-то фоткал)))

----------


## Briana Hellins

Вот, прогулялись недавно с Костей ^^

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mr_Vinni

как-то прогулялись=)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mr_Vinni

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Очень хорошо

----------


## rattlesnake

Спасибо, замечательные фото есть. А божья коровка это вообще символ знака зодиака Лев.

----------


## rattlesnake

Комар понравился, которого модер за шкирдяк поймал.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Озеро Нарочь.






> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

О, родственники

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

О! Ирка винчик скоро заколботит. Виноградно-яблочное.

----------


## Irina

Ага)) Плодово-выгодное

----------


## Sanych

Классыне яблоны на фотке

----------


## PatR!oT

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


и где же это райское место ))))

----------


## Sanych

Мабыць у Ирины на даче?

----------


## Irina

Да, правильно, на даче и яблоки эти очень сладкие))

----------

